# Floor level



## idris (20 Mar 2011)

Does anyone have actual experince of a medium sized tank on a floor that's not level ie on a slight slope? 
A couple of people I have spoke to seem to worry about it, but thinking about it in terms of preassure differences, I don't think it should be a significant problem.


----------



## Coiln3107 (20 Mar 2011)

Hi Idris, the tank wiil not care about not being level, but my only concern would be why is it not level. Most floors start of level and if it has changed in any way it may suggest a failure in the substructure, or settlement in the foor. You dont say what the material of manufacture is, but my suggestion would be if in doubt get a friendly builder or architect to have a look. The problem will be if there is a collapse and you claim your insurance for water damage,the claim would be rejected, Not good kind regards Colin.


----------



## a1Matt (20 Mar 2011)

I have had tanks on slopes for years with no problems.
I currently have a 160l which has water about 2cm higher at one end than the other.  Has been in the same spot for 10 years now


----------



## idris (20 Mar 2011)

Thanks guys. Good to know it's not inherantly a problem. The concensus has been that it's a no-no, but I couldn't think of an argument that held water (no pun intended).
I know why the floor is at an angle (because we _didn't_ have a good builder). It drops about an inch over the 3'6" of the tank. But I hadn't realised it was quite so much untill the tank was in place. Aesthetically it bugs me. But hopefully that won't be as obvious when it's got stuff in it to take your focus.


----------



## Garuf (21 Mar 2011)

It "could" cause the tank to fail in the long run, ADA's guarentee is only good if you can prove the tank was level when in use, same for Ehiem and I think Hagen. 
I'd be interested in the result as I'd thought about adding those spinning castor things to my stands so that they're level. The only thing of course is finding ones strong enough to deal with several hundred kgs.


----------



## Maloney (21 Mar 2011)

An inch over 3.5 ft!!! jeez didnt he have a spirit level?


----------



## Maloney (21 Mar 2011)

i would "fettle" whatever its sat on if i were you, as it bugged the hell out of me till i fixed mine


----------



## danmil3s (22 Mar 2011)

sounds like he left his spirit level in the pub


----------



## idris (22 Mar 2011)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> sounds like he left his spirit level in the pub


That's ok - I've got a 250l tropical spirit level now.


----------



## Bartash (23 Mar 2011)

i would be worried having a 250l tank sitting on a floor with that much of a slope, i can imagine in the middle of the night finding my tank in the cellar lol


----------



## idris (23 Mar 2011)

The floor's not moving, just not level. And I'm confident (enough) that it's not going to. So was the surveyor who looked at it and the structural engineer who spec'd some of the building work. It's a long and painful story, so let's not go there.


----------



## greenjar (23 Mar 2011)

I had a problem with a floor that was not level. I Just got the cabinet stand level in the first instance by placing thin wood plank (plained to correct height) under one side of the cabinet. Oviously you need to make judgement on issues effecting loading and and stability. I believe you will be annoyed by the differance in levels (this is human nature) so should rectify befor setting up


----------



## a1Matt (23 Mar 2011)

idris said:
			
		

> That's ok - I've got a 250l tropical spirit level now.


----------

